# Buttercup's baby has arrived!



## Jillianm (Apr 8, 2016)

My 3 year old Nigerian had the cutest little blue eyed doeling this afternoon and I just had to share with y'all!






her udder this morning












of course she had to have her outside instead of in the kidding pen!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Awwwwww!!!:lovey: :boy:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adorable!! Nice markings on that little gal too! :wink:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh she's a pretty little thing!


----------



## Jillianm (Apr 8, 2016)

She has the cutest chocolate knee high stockings on her front legs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful markings!
I have does who refuse to deliver inside.


----------



## Jillianm (Apr 8, 2016)

With the amount of rain we've had this year I'm just glad it was sunny and dry! Of course, it's pouring again today  Little girl is doing great though and nursing up a storm! Is it okay to milk some colostrum out of mama tomorrow so I can bank it?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She's *Beautiful*!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Jillianm said:


> With the amount of rain we've had this year I'm just glad it was sunny and dry! Of course, it's pouring again today  Little girl is doing great though and nursing up a storm! Is it okay to milk some colostrum out of mama tomorrow so I can bank it?


My Shasta held on to her babies in the barn all night in a raging storm. When we let her out she dropped one in about a minute. It was already shivering when I got to it. There was just no way she was gonna have those babies in the barn.:hair: Luckily, all were fine.
Glad the little doe is doing so well.
I always milk out and freeze some colostrum for emergencies. But I get it on day one.


----------



## Jillianm (Apr 8, 2016)

I wish I had gotten some on day 1 because she doesn't seem to be producing colostrum any more. I'm new to milking and so was only able to get a third of a cup this morning but she stepped in it lol. It was kind of sticky then. This afternoon I milked out another third of a cup (didn't make a dent in her udder) and it was really white and not sticky at all so I decided to be brave and taste it. It was delicious! Tasted just like half and half! My mini mancha is still due to kid so I will definitely be collecting some from her on day 1. Her teats are a lot bigger so hopefully it will be easier. I think I just need more practice with those tiny Nigie teats!


----------

